# Beware using the company- Easy Canvas Prints



## KmH (Jan 15, 2014)

SL-Easy Canvas Prints RIGHTS GRAB! | Photo Attorney


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2014)

Always read the fine print.


----------



## yioties (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so happy that I print and mount everything here at work!


----------

